# Python hose diameter?



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the inner diameter measurement is of the vinyl hose that the Python no-spill system uses?

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## ZLewis (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's 1/2".


----------



## jbolinger (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure about the hose size, but the fittings are standard 3/4" NPT just like a garden hose, if I recall correctly.

Jim


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you both ... that actually answers two questions I had about the Python!

Dave


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

1/2 inch with 5/8 od which is important if you are building your own Python for a lot cheaper from a hardware store.That Python price around here in Columbus ,Ohio is a joke at $79.00!
Dave


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Why is the 5/8 OD important?

I am putting together a way to get water from my holding container to my tanks using a Mag Drive pump. The pump uses a 1/2" output, so that got me wondering if I could use the same line with a DIY setup similar to a Python, as was kindly suggested to me in another thread.

Let me guess ... Aquarium Adventure is charging $79.99 for the Python right? I have been to better stores than AA, but none more expensive!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was just mentioning the od because if you wanted to get the hose inside the "couplers" thats what they needed to be.Yes AA is at that price ,but even the others are high.There is not really other choice here to go get fish.
Dave


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

Madhun67 said:


> 1/2 inch with 5/8 od which is important if you are building your own Python for a lot cheaper from a hardware store.That Python price around here in Columbus ,Ohio is a joke at $79.00!
> Dave


$79 here as well ...


----------



## polska_kielbasa (Apr 29, 2018)

jbolinger said:


> Not sure about the hose size, but the fittings are standard 3/4" NPT just like a garden hose, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Jim


GHT not NPT


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

polska_kielbasa said:


> GHT not NPT


This thread is 10 years old.


----------

